# Idea para detectar cortocircuitos en 230VCA



## rcr (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola a todos, lo primero, ya se que hay un hilo que habla de cortocircuitos pero esto es presentar una idea y si os parece aportar algún comentario.

Voy al lio , la idea es hacer un circuito que detecte si existe un corto en la salida.

La salida es 230VCA con un consumo de unos 3A la carga es resistiva.

He pensado en utilizar un control con triac o similar y poder variar la tension de salida de tal modo que al encender el circuito en la salida empieze con poco voltaje y mida la corriente que pasa por el shutn y si la corriente no pasa de un valor adecuado ir subiendo la tension repitiendo este bucle, una vez llegado al 100 % memorizar ese consumo mas un por ejemplo 10% y todo lo que supere ese valor es considerado como corto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

¿ Y una sencilla llave termomagnética ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

claro, una termomagnetica hace todo...pero si la idea es fabricar el circuito...

yo te diría que utilices un amplificador operacional, algunas resistencias y lo utilices como comparador...cuando haya una mínima diferencia de corrientes entre fase y neutro es pq o hay cortocircuito o hay derivación a tierra...

es complicado, y te podés comer unos cuantos choques electricos...

mejor usa la termomagnetica...y sinó el principio de funcionamiento de la misma...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2011)

alguna vez pense en eso, para un aparatillo que uso.
mi idea iba por otro lado, antes de conectar el aparatillo.

pero el asunto es:
que si bien puedes hacer eso que dices es solo para el instante de la conexion, un control previo.
pero una vez verificado que la linea esta bien debes dar el 100% de energia........y si el corto ocurre despues ??? cuando ya esta el 100 % de la energia ?? wath ?? 

hay cosas que a vecs es medio al cuete, a veces , o casi siempre por lo economico.
fijate que estas habalndo e un corto en una carga normal de 3 amperes .......y si tenes un corto erratico pues querras que la proteccion salte y quede abierta hasta que vos vayas a verificar...........eso se llama fuse de vidrio 

*a veces uno buscando lo mejor se aleja mucho de la realidad .*








DJ DRACO dijo:


> claro, una termomagnetica hace todo...pero si la idea es fabricar el circuito...
> 
> yo te diría que utilices un amplificador operacional, algunas resistencias y lo utilices como comparador...*cuando haya una mínima diferencia de corrientes entre fase y neutro* es pq o hay cortocircuito o *hay derivación a tierra...*
> 
> ...


 

eso es un diferencial, y NO es un corto, es solo una derivacion a tierra.


----------



## rcr (Ago 12, 2011)

se puede poner un automatico, un fusible.... pero eso no tiene gracia, el tema esta en hacer algo, en crear, investigar. Ya me han saltado por los aires fusibles componentes y una placa entera, se quedo toda chamuscada. No puedo usar un shunt porque al hacer el corto en estremos del shunt hay 230V y salta por los aires junto con cualquier componente asociado a la medida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

Claro , y además tendrias problemas con el corto y el triac . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2011)

Se puede hacer con una o varias resistencia de poder acordes a la carga a conectar, capaces de permitir la circulación de corriente, sin destruirse incluso durante un corto.
En caso de existir un corto, las resistencias lo adsorben y no pasa nada.
En caso de NO existir un corto, se hace un puente sobre las resistencias con un relee y el circuito queda alimentado en forma directa.

Algún artilugio electrónico detecta, midiendo la tensión sobre la o las resistencias, si existe o no un corto, para decidir si se desconecta todo el circuito o se hace el puente sobre las resistencias.


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 12, 2011)

Saludos. A mi se me ocurre que podrias ponerle una resistencia de 10 ohms en paralelo, y por ley de ohm medir el voltaje en ella. Si conoces el consumo de esa linea, puedes saber aplicando la ley de ohm la intensidad que circula. Si se dispara en exceso, és que hay un corto.

EDICIÓN POSTERIOR: Es lo mismo que propone fogonazo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 12, 2011)

rcr dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo primero, ya se que hay un hilo que habla de cortocircuitos pero esto es presentar una idea y si os parece aportar algún comentario.
> 
> Voy al lio , la idea es hacer un circuito que detecte si existe un corto en la salida.
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, para realizar un trabajo asi, debes aislar el sistema de potencia del resto por una cuestion simple de SEGURIDAD a ti y al circuito, para eso debes usar un "transformador de corriente".-


----------



## rcr (Ago 12, 2011)

Lo del transformador de corriente lo estoy intentando pero me lio , estoy usando varios toroidales, una vuelta en primario y varias en secundario luego lo meto en un lm324 y en principio con 150w  me en salida del operacional 1,2V y con 1000W 2V(4,3A Aprox) para 3,5A son unos 1,6V. Pero mi problema es detectar el corto lo suficientemente rápido para que no pete. De momento no lo he conseguido y me llevo cada susto al probarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

El secundario del transformador tenés que cargarlo con una resistencia antes de medirlo . . . 1k podría andar.

Saludos !


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2011)

rcr dijo:


> Lo del transformador de corriente lo estoy intentando pero me lio , estoy usando varios toroidales, una vuelta en primario y varias en secundario luego lo meto en un lm324 y en principio con 150w  me en salida del operacional 1,2V y con 1000W 2V(4,3A Aprox) para 3,5A son unos 1,6V. Pero mi problema es detectar el corto lo suficientemente rápido para que no pete. De momento no lo he conseguido y me llevo cada susto al probarlo



Nunca vas a lograr suficiente velocidad, es una variable a tener en cuenta, el circuito a proteger debe poder soportar esa sobrecarga de corriente hasta que el sistema de protección actue. Esto es así y no hay vuelta.
Claramente si quieres velocidad debes pagarla.

Yo apuntaría a hacer un pre arranque a tensión reducida mediante autontransformador, si no se detecta el corto, que alimente directo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

. . . hay algo más rápido que el cortocircuito che ! 

http://www.loschistes.com/chiste-39.html


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . hay algo más rápido que el cortocircuito che !
> 
> http://www.loschistes.com/chiste-39.html



JAJAJAJAJAJ tenes razon! eso *SI* es mas rapido 

Me gusto esa idea de una tension mas reducida. Si bien no se tanto propongo mi opinion.

o un trafo reductor o uno de aislacion

saludos!


----------



## rcr (Ago 13, 2011)

Me ha caido recien llegado de China una caja que no me creo todavia como puede funcionar.
Controla mas o menos 3 A si lo enciendes con un corto se enciende un led de averia y si una vez encendido haces el corto no sale ni una chipa y se vuelve ha encender el led. he puesto un fusible de 100mA en en hilo con el que voy ha hacer el corto pensando que el fusible se rompera antes de que el aparato magico lo detecte     pues no, el fusible intacto y el led de averia se enciende.  No tengo ni la mas remota idea de como lo hace, si resulta que puede controlar 3A ¿como detecta el corto sin que funda el fusible?   lo unica que he podido ver dentro de la caja ( viene todo sellado ) es un tranformador pequeño un toroidal bastante grande y un IGBT     ¿ Alguna idea ?

Por cierto ¿ como implemento una diarea con un trasformador de corriente y un pic para detectar el Corto?


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 13, 2011)

Buenas!

Las fuentes ATX tienen algo parecido, algunas si no detectan una carga o un cortocircuito (obviamente bruto cortocircuito) no encienden como mecanismo de proteccion.

cuando consigas la diarrea con transformador de corriente nos avisas 

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2011)

hola, mira, si queremos ser ... digamos exquisitos podriamos efectuar una medicion al inicio de cada semiciclo de CA .
tambien una impedancia de proteccion que limite el corto , en fin.....
se puede hilar fino y si..........hacer cosas, pero...........
para que semejante diseño ??? 

decime una cosa, la caja esa te cayo del cielo como 



 
o te vino con un papelito con algo de informacion .

cuando uno sabe que va a fabricar miles de algo se calienta siempre un poco mas.

ahora decime: 
para que es que necsitas esa caja ???



rcr dijo:


> Controla mas o menos 3 A si lo enciendes con un corto se enciende un led de averia y si una vez encendido haces el corto no sale ni una chipa y se vuelve ha encender el led. he puesto un fusible de 100mA en en hilo con el que voy ha hacer el corto pensando que el fusible se rompera antes de que el aparato magico lo detecte  pues no,


algo creo interesante para todos nosotros seria que le pongas ese fusible de 100mA y a la salida le pongas una carga de 2 amper, a ver que pasa, ........ si funciona la carga y no salta el fusible por favor ponenos como conseguir esa caja que ya has encontrado "COMO ENGAÑAR AL MEDIDOR DE LUZ"


----------



## rcr (Ago 14, 2011)

Gracias a todos por las ideas, creo que la primera junto con la de fernandob puede ser buena.

Seria lo siguiente, se supone que detectando el paso por cero con el micro cuando la tension por ejemplo llega a 25V mido con el trasformador de corriente, se supone que cualquier carga de 230V a 25V no debe consumir practicamente nada y sin embargo si hay un corto el consumo se dispara por tanto corto la salida y enciendo un led de averia. Un corto a 24v puede ser controlable.

¿ que seri¡a mejor hacer el control con triac o con Igbt 

Ahora no puedo montar un prototipo por las vacaciones cuando lo monte os cuento.

En cuanto a la caja caida del cielo no tiene documentacion y logicamente si meto mas de 100ma de consumo el fusible corta si no fuera asi tendriamos un milagro y no una caja 

El tema de hacer esto es darle un poco al coco que si no se oxida  :cabezon:


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

no mi viejo, yo he aprendido muchisimas cosas en las clases de el profesor chino "merompoelcu" .
y este profesor tira clases en impresos.
si tenes esa caja DESARMALLAAAA!!!
es para analizarla, saca fotos.
asi uno aprende.
sino uno esta dedicando tiempo a adivinar estrategias.
esa caja es un montond e estudio y experiencia, no te das cuenta ??? 

dale, para comenzar saca unas fotos


----------



## rcr (Ago 14, 2011)

Si en eso estoy de acuerdo, y ya lo he intentado, pero como ya he dicho antes esta sellado y cuando digo sellado lo digo en serio, he tenido que coger una sierra para poder habrir la caja y lo unico que se ve es un bloque de resina super dura (con la dremel y una fresa le hago cosquillas) 

Tendre que seguir con mis experimentos y mis explosiones. 

Por cierto pensando en el control por triac, un triac una vez disparado no corta hasta que vuelve a pasar la onda por cero con lo cual si mido la tension en 25V aunque haya un corto no puedo cortar , claro que segun estoy escribiendo esto se me esta ocurriendo la solucion y es esperar a que la señal pase por el maximo le dejo que siga avanzando hasta que llegue a los 25V y entonces hago conducir el triac y si esta en corto lo puedo parar cuando pase por cero ya que la tension va en descenso lo cual me favorece.


 Creo que podria valer ¿ que os parece ?

¿ como veis el tema del IGBT ?

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2011)

Con lo barata que es la "lámpara serie"


----------



## rcr (Ago 15, 2011)

¿Una lámpara en serie? 

Creo que poner una lampara en serie te puede servir para cuando hay un corto medir y hacer un puente a la lámpara pero  ¿si el corto se produce despues del arranque ?

Por cierto mi idea de dar 25V despues de pasar el punto maximo valdria para el arranque pero no cuando esta funcionando normalmente porque nunca pasaria de tener 25V.

Si activo el triac al inicio de la senoide y mido a los 25v al no poder cortar el triac hasta el paso por cero ¿ aguantaria un triac el corto en esa media senoide ? realmente  solo serian 10msg


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2011)

El control de fase se hace al revés; disparado tarde, no "desdisparas" porque no se puede.


----------



## rcr (Ago 15, 2011)

Eso es lo que he estado diciendo, el triac una vez disparado no se puede cortar hasta el paso por cero y si lo retraso hasta despues del maximo de la senoide cuando cae a 25V para medir, nunca tendria mas de esos 25V y si mido despues del paso por cero cuando tiene 25v y hay un corto no puedo cortar la salida del triac por eso mi pregunta de ¿ aguantaria un triac media senoide con un corto ? o sea 10 msg


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2011)

rcr dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo primero, ya se que hay un hilo que habla de cortocircuitos pero esto es presentar una idea y si os parece aportar algún comentario.
> 
> Voy al lio , la idea es hacer un circuito que detecte si existe un corto en la salida.
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, la idea central es fabulosa, pero siempre ten en cuenta que, cada componente que agregas al sistema es añadir "retardos", por eso el sistema tiene que ser lo mas simple posible.-
Por tanto el sistema termico, es hoy por hoy el mas eficiente.-


----------



## rcr (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola Gudino, he visto los fusibles termicos rearmables pero no he visto ni caracteristicas ni si realmente se rearman, ademas el problema que les veo es que se tiene que producir el corto por encima de los amperios a los que este tarado y de la otra forma se detecta antes de que llegue a ese consumo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2011)

rcr dijo:


> ¿ pero ¿si el corto se produce despues del arranque ?
> 
> g


 
esto es lo que lo dice todo , sin vueltas, y se vuelve dificil la solucion.

te hago una pregunta, vos decis que esa caja que te dieron la probaste con un corto y ni salto el fusible, sola corto, por que no haces otra prueba , o mas bien te consulto como fue la prueba:

enchufaste el aparato con el corto hecho ???? 
o primero enchufaste el equipo , con una carga digamso una lampara de 60 w y estando prendido hicieste el corto........????????

ya tengo una idea, pero te pido que hagas primero estas pruebas, .

tambien que hagas otra prueba mas, por favor:
hace asi:
enchufa la caja y medi con el tester que tension tenes.
luego , sin desconectar el voltimetro conectale una carga de 0,5 amper o 1 amper y medi la tension 
y luego conecta una carga mas grande, tipo 2,5 amper y medi la tension .

haceme esas pruebas por favor.

saludos


----------



## rcr (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola Fernandob, ya habia hecho parte de esas pruebas y las otras las tenia pendientes, te cuento:

Medi la tensión en el inicio y primero da una tension alrededor de 40V y luego pasa a 230V.

Luego hice lo siguiente:

1 º  UN corto directo en la salida y encender el equipo resultado Led de averia.

2 º  Una carga pequeña con el fusible de 100 mA enciendo el equipo la carga se enciende y luego hago el corto   resultado  no se funde el fusible y se enciende la luz de averia.

Las otras pruebas mañana si puedo las hago y te cuento.

Yo creo que el metodo que utiliza es monitorizar en cada semiciclo y segun lo que ocurre corta o no la salida y para la salida utiliza un IGBT.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2011)

a ver..............si me pongo a imaginar, y me dicen que diseñe eso yo........

lo raro es que me dices que haces el corto con el equipo ya funcinando y ni siquiera salta el fusible de 100mA ....me matas con eso .......

1 -- tenes que tener si o si una impedancia de proteccion , .......pero por eso , primero no hiciste la prueba que te pedi de hacer asi:

*carga (amp) ...............vsal (vca)* 
0,2 ............................215v
1 ..............................xxxv
2,3 amp......................xxx v 

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2011)

Para mi que sensa la corriente durante el comienzo de cada hemiciclo . . .  en los 5 Volts digamos , y ahí decide si los IGBT siguen conduciendo o no.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2011)

pero , un corto lo haces en cualquier momento , necesitas ademas una impedancia que frene un semiciclo al corto , que limite.
un corto ocurre en cualquier momento .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2011)

. . . ah cierto  .

Pero que corta con IGBT , seguro de los seguros !


----------



## rcr (Ago 16, 2011)

es cierto que un corto puede venir en cualquir momento pero solo afecta a parte de la media onda.

¿ no soportaria un igbt ese pico de corriente soloen ese breve intante ? serian menos de 10msg, en siguiente paso por cero el circuito detectaria el corto y no volveria a dar tension mientras no se reseteara

esta tarde si puedo hago las pruebas y os cuento esta noche


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

Dale que está interesante


----------



## fernandob (Ago 16, 2011)

estan las datasheet que te dan una idea, pero al final , uno debe PROBAR, no hay otra.

aca no veo mucha gente que le guste perder el tiempo haciendo pruebas.
para probar si un semiconductor se banca un corto un solo semiciclo tenes que hacer (diseñar antes) un circuito de pruebas.

sabiendo que un semiciclo es de 10ms  
un circuito que te detecte el cruce por cero y mande 3 ms despues un pulso corto para disparar al semiconductor, el cual tendra como carga ... UN CORTO.
y luego vemos como lo soporto.

en caso de que no lo soporte es cuando vamos a la impedancia que pregunte antes, supongamso que en la datashhet dice que soporta por un semiciclo (que lo dice la data) 70 amper por inventar un valor.

pues que 220v /70 amper = 3 ohms....... pero lo feo es la potencia , si calculamos 220v * 70 amper , aunque ese calculo es para ua disipacion continua, aca tenemso solo un semiciclo y la cosa cambia, y de nuevo lo unico que nos queda es EXPERIMENTAR , quizas un pedacito de alambre cumpla el requerimiento ok, quizas una pequeña L de alambre no tan pequeño.

en fin, es dedicar tiempo y sacrificar unos pocos componentes.
eso si:
primero que nada a verificar que tengamso el tablero de casa en optimas condiciones, termicas (pias) adecuadas y disyuntor, heladera y PC apagadas y avisar a demas mienbros de la familia que dejaremso posiblemente sin luz la casa un par de vecees. 

tiempo atras..........dedicaba dias en hacer pruebas asi, y siempre aprendia/ sacaba resultados utiles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

El corto hasta se puede hacer directamente con una llave térmica che


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Luego de haber leído sus propuestas, se me ocurre algo.
Siguiendo la misma idea que el LM317 (en corriente continua), hay una posibilidad de detectar corto-circuito y realimentarlo a la referencia: Si hay un corto, es lógico que la tensión de salida se va a cero. Si se realimenta cero como referencia, el circuito se apaga, deja de disparar.
Por lo tanto sería practico para incorporarlo en corriente alterna con TRIAC o IGBT.


----------



## rcr (Ago 16, 2011)

Os cuento mis pruebas con la caja.

Primero he puesto un osciloscopia a la salida y sin carga lo he encedido.
 -Resultado 

   Primero entrega 10VCA  con una senoide perfecta 
   Segundo pasado 1 sg entrega 230VCA con senoide perfecta.


Otra Prueba
   Le pongo una carga de 10W y enchufo

- Resultado

   Primero entrega unos 3VCA con una senoide un poco amorfa
   Pasado 1 sg da los 230VCA

Otra mas
  Le pongo una carga de 50W y enchufo

 - Resultado

   Primero entrega  1VCA con la misma senoide amorfa
   pasado 1 sg da los 230VCA

Y sigo con otra mas

     enchufo con un corto directo y mido

- Resultado

    Veo un pico y seguidamente el led averia


  De momento son las pruebas que me ha dado tiempo. 

No te preocupes Fernandob que yo soy de los que le gustan los efectos pirotecnicos, de echo ya he dicho antes que he provocado varios de estos efectos.

En cuanto tenga un rato preparo el siguiente circuito y quien sabe .... a lo mejor salgo en las noticias por haber diseñado los mejores efectos pirotecnicos sin polvora


----------



## fernandob (Ago 16, 2011)

rcr dijo:


> Os cuento mis pruebas con la caja.
> 
> Primero he puesto un osciloscopia a la salida y sin carga lo he encedido.
> -Resultado
> ...


 

la verificacion inicial es simple la hace con una impedancia en serie, el tema es como hace cuando ya dio 220v directo .


----------



## rcr (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, no me he olvidado del tema pero hasta el 15 de septiembre no puedo empezar con los fuegos artificiales  de momento ire diseñando y sobre esa fecha montare la placa y ... no se si explotara  .

Yo sigo con mis dudas, perdonar pero estoy un poco torpe sera el calor del verano, en cuanto al tema de la impedancia no me aclaro, me imagino que es una bobina con hilo muy grueso y pocas espiras peroooo ¿ como me puede ayudar en el circuito ? 

Por otro lado no he trabajado nunca con los IGBT y lo que he podido ver en internet y caracteristicas se suelen utilizar en corriente continua ¿ se pueden usar en alterna ? ¿ conocieis algun driver tipo optodiac como el que se usa con los triac ? sobretodo para poder aislar la parte de potencia de la del micro. 

Un saludo a todos y gracias


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2011)

la impedancia evita el corto.
si hay un corto cae toda al tension en ella, la detectas y cortas.
si no hay un corto cae solo un poco de tension en ella, muy poca 
un shunt, le dicen cuando es para medir.


----------



## rcr (Ago 20, 2011)

Mi idea era con un toroidal con bastantes vueltas en el secundario y tres o cuatro en el primario pero no veo que esa bobina sea capaz de absorber el corto


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2011)

NADA absorve el corto .

lo que haces es limitarlo solo una milesima de segundo o centesima...... esa es la ventaja de los electronicos , que trabajamos cancheros con mili segundos .

y puse IMPEDANCIA y no resistencia por que quise dejarla picando, que , quien quiera hacerlo vea que usa, si algo con forma de L o de R . 
y la cosa es calcular y probar..... pruebas muchas veces destructivas, pero estamos hablando de un componente que seguro no esta en catalogo .

por decir algo .....:
resistencia que a los 3 amper caigan en ella 6v >>> 18w  >>> 2,2 ohms  
y con 220v  >>>> 100 amper >>>> 22 mil w 
pero solo un instante ..... , no me asustan 22Kw unos milisegundos, lo malo son esos 18w de trabajo continuo .

pero si analizamos la onda de 50 Hz y lo que estamos tratando que es UN CORTO , como el pico de un corto es de una velocidad mucho mayor que la de los 50 hz de linea , .... pinta que algo mas parecido a una L que a una R seria mas conveniente *(L se opone a los cambios bruscos, incluso en la ecuacion XL = wL nos dice que a mayor velocidad mayor sera la XL  <<<<<  )  *...... y ahi habria que ponerse a probar /  calcular /  hacer /  trabajar .


----------



## rcr (Ago 21, 2011)

Bien estonces no iba muy descaminado, yo probe primero con una r a modo de shunt con 3,3Ω y no iba mal pero el problema es que con el corto al no tenerlo aislado el micro izo pummmmmmmmmm , ya sabes lo que me gustan los fuegos artificiales  luego he probado con el toroidal y amplificando con un operacional en el secundario la cosa va mejor pero como ya he dicho antes, no puedo probar con el triac hasta septiembre. Lo que desconcierta un poco con el tema de la caja es que no se ve la señal de salida recortada como cuando se utiliza un triac y con el IGBT estoy un poco perdido ¿ alguno me podeis ayudar con el IGBT ?  ¿ lo podre usar con alterna ? ¿ Con que driver lo puedo aislar de la parte del micro sin usar doble fuente ?


----------

